# feral cat bill



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

fellers,
the letter i wrote to the ogden standard supporting curt odas feral cat bill was eventually paired down to 250 words - not nearly enough to convey a good rational argument about dealing with feral cats. however, the comment section is open and some of the feral cat trap, neuter, return folks have posted thier feelings on the subject - if you like, this may be a good time to add to the comments. simplly go to the ogden standard examiner, click on letters to the editor, scroll down the the Oda's bill has merit letter and make a comment.
http://www.standard.net/topics/opinion/ ... -has-merit


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like how they call it unedited, yet they shortened it and show "(felony)" on two occasions; did you put that in there?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Funny how someone could be skeptical that a feral cat would do such a thing.... Next time I find a live feral cat in one of my snares I will have to film it.... I would much rather find a black bear, porquipine, or even a skunk in a snare than a feral cat. They are vicious. They have also greatly reduced the quail population in my area. 

Feral pigs are not protected.. So why do we protect feral cats?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well, looks like the legislature gutted the bill at this point. so moot point. the bill offers protection for self defense only, not protection of property. in any altercation - it looks like it will be: it was threatening and looked like it would attack. this whole trap, neuter, return thing ultimately does the same thing - the cat dies and hopefully without reproducing the colony dies out... not! but the comments i think were from well financed animal rights groups...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I spent alot of time outdoors and haven't noticed a huge problem with feral cats but when i do they usually don't make it very much further. I do know that in rural farm towns they can be a huge problem, everyone has 2 or 3 barn cats that turns into a 100 really fast.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I know somebody who lives in the middle of nowhere. She has seen people dumping their cats on her property and she kills dozens of them every year out of her barn. She talked to a cop about it first and was told that so long as it was her cat, she was free to dispatch them. So, she claims every cat on her property as being hers and then does her thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=14516980
Half way there.


----------

